# Gw Color To Vallejo (game/model) Color



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Did you have any "conversion chart" for the Vallejo color and GW color ?


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

How's this?

http://www.moonlightmodels.co.uk/shop.php/vallejo-gw-comparison-chart/i_6.html

Kuffy


----------



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

Keep in mind that not all of the Vallejo colors are perfect replicas of their GW equivalents in either hue, transparency, or both. The differences usually aren't too extreme and can actually be useful at times, but is something to be aware of if you are switching mid-project. Vallejo colors tend to be less transparent than their GW equivalents, especially the reds and yellows.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> How's this?
> 
> http://www.moonlightmodels.co.uk/sho...chart/i_6.html



YEES!! Usefull


----------

